# Matthew6, Please Check In. We're Worried About You!



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2017)

You okay, bro? Got anymore numbers to share with us?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 10, 2017)

Lets break the game down by the numbers 
clemson 35
alabama 31


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Poor Mrs 6 has probably locked herself in the bathroom. More domestic violence cases than ever in Alabama tonight.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 10, 2017)

Never heard of her


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

6 is cleaning that blood up from that bloodbath Bama just put on Clemson......


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> 6 is cleaning that blood up from that bloodbath Bama just put on Clemson......



Oh yea now I remember her .......She's the one that loves to run that mouth.....Quite odd that she's not on here running that mouth this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

Y'all give the boy a few. He's on the left coast. Where he is the game isn't over yet.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all give the boy a few. He's on the left coast. Where he is the game isn't over yet.



 I hope he doesn't jump off a tall curb!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all give the boy a few. He's on the left coast. Where he is the game isn't over yet.



He had midget rastlin match last night. He's probably still out with his boiz at the club....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> He had midget rastlin match last night. He's probably still out with his boiz at the club....



I heard he stumped his toe and had to put his entire leg in a cast.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 10, 2017)

Bammy's 1 dimensional O got whipped in the last quarter. Watson will toss plenty of NFL TD's and a few picks,too. He is very impressive, not shrinking from the beating he took. I would like to see him backing up and learning from Matty Ice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Bammy's 1 dimensional O got whipped in the lasy quarter. Watson will toss plenty of NFL TD's and a few picks,too. He is very impressive, not shrinking from the beating he took. I would like to see him backing up and learning from Matty Ice.



You pretty much completely missed the entire point of this thread didn't you? 

Must be a Tech fan.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor Mrs 6 has probably locked herself in the bathroom. More domestic violence cases than ever in Alabama tonight.



There is probably more truth to this then we realize!!!!lol

I can picture him ripping pages out of his elephant coloring book about 2:00am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> There is probably more truth to this then we realize!!!!lol
> 
> I can picture him ripping pages out of his elephant coloring book about 2:00am.



Geeeesh guys, it is officially called Big Al's book of Dreams. 

Get it right!!! 

Here ya go, if y'all wanna practice up.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2017)

He's calling kiffin and wanting the best 2 out of 3.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2017)

6 may never post again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Go light on 6, he can be a little sensitive.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

must be sore from the rastlin last night......


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Go light on 6, he can be a little sensitive.



6 is a skraight up thug. He can hack it.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 6 is a skraight up thug. He can hack it.



I have evidence to the contrary.  California living has seeped into his bones.  He's in his safe space right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> 6 is a skraight up thug. He can hack it.



Yup! Not as sensitive as some Vols on here..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yup! Not as sensitive as some Vols on here..



That's like saying he's not as wet as water.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

Matthew6 is officially gone.


Look for his nephew Matthew7 to join soon. I think he's a Dawg fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2017)

im good. congrats clemson again.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> im good. congrats clemson again.



This post is a cry for help - so sad.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> This post is a cry for help - so sad.



That's got to be the most depressing 6 quote ever.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 10, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> This post is a cry for help - so sad.



Did he log on long enough to make one post and then go back to listening to The Cure .......





Poor thing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> im good. congrats clemson again.



Thats all you got with the confidence you exuded all year????

Im worried about you. If you need to talk we are all here anytime you need us!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats all you got with the confidence you exuded all year????
> 
> Im worried about you. If you need to talk we are all here anytime you need us!!!!



He needs a hug.....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2017)

doenightmare said:


> This post is a cry for help - so sad.



He's in mourning. Give him some support.


----------



## tcward (Jan 10, 2017)

He will be back shortly....having his mullet cut off.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

123456


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2017)

Come on guys, yall quit "picking" him apart.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 10, 2017)

firenicksaban.com


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2017)

Trump already making America great again.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

bloodbath


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2017)

go tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2017)

Rtr


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thought you Bama boys might enjoy this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 10, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> im good. congrats clemson again.



Yeah, riiiiiiiiiight! Don't you go jumping off that big Hollywood sign. It's gonna be all right.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 10, 2017)

I guess a "Daily Bama Sux" would be cruell at this purnt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2017)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Thought you Bama boys might enjoy this.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2017)

Funny how the one that seems to dish it out the most cant take the heat and disappears when it gets a little too hot........Daily Bama sux!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2017)

Throwback said:


>



 bloodbath


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 11, 2017)

Some of this in here is in called for. 
Ol whatshisname is my friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2017)

fish hawk said:


>


----------



## Kowtown (Jan 11, 2017)

His internet must be down, like Browny Slayers is at times....
.
.
.
.
.
It could happen...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2017)

6 is out buying GT gear.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 11, 2017)

riprap said:


> Trump already making America great again.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2017)

He's out trying to find lane kiffin


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2017)

I noticed there wasn't any avatar betting with 6 on this game. I wonder why?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

Throwback said:


>



During the coin toss, my wife asked who Henry was.  I told her he won the Heisman for Bama last year.  She asked who he plays for now.  I told her Tennessee.  Her response was priceless......

"Is he a cheerleader?  I figured he mist be with those skinny jeans on."  I think I've ruined her.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He's in mourning. Give him some support.



I saw him yesterday.  He's still having some issues.....



 GIFSoup


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He's in mourning. Give him some support.



at least i dont run off for 2 weeks faking hunting like the dogs do at 2-3 week 5.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2017)

lots of rain. trying to pattern these delta stripers. amazing rain. roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2017)

takes slayer 2 weeks to come back after a volsux whoopin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2017)

daily dawgsux and yallsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> takes slayer 2 weeks to come back after a volsux whoopin.



2 weeks? Saturday night game during opening weekend and I check in Monday morning.. Don't make this about me.. I've stayed away from these threads..


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 12, 2017)

Poor ole  Slayer gets drug into everything. And this thread had nothing to do with the Vols, either.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2017)

Daily Bamasux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> Poor ole  Slayer gets drug into everything. And this thread had nothing to do with the Vols, either.



It was an attempt at changing the subject..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> lots of rain. trying to pattern these delta stripers. amazing rain. roll tide.



Thank, God! I was really starting to worry about you! 

Glad to see you have the strength to post again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Thank, God! I was really starting to worry about you!
> 
> Glad to see you have the strength to post again.



He got his handful of posts in and had to go back to bed.  Dude hasn't even bathed since Monday.

Poor feller.....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2017)

123456


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> He got his handful of posts in and had to go back to bed.  Dude hasn't even bathed since Monday.
> 
> Poor feller.....



He looks to be doing great! One of his nurses just sent me this video of him having a good time earlier today. Well, at least till the end. Oh, and that hat he is wearing was signed by Bear Bryant! Yup! That Bear Bryant! 



M6 is one smooth moving dude!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 12, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> He looks to be doing great! One of his nurses just sent me this video of him having a good time earlier today. Well, at least till the end. Oh, and that hat he is wearing was signed by Bear Bryant! Yup! That Bear Bryant!
> 
> 
> 
> M6 is one smooth moving dude!



How can you say that?  He's clearly jumped to the 10rc bandwagon.  Or maybe that shirt is supposed to be Clemson orange.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux and yallsux.




Can't win 'em all bro, congrats on a heckuva season!! 




Daily bammer SUCKS !!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> at least i dont run off for 2 weeks faking hunting like the dogs do at 2-3 week 5.



I haven't missed a Saturday hunt when the Dawg were playing in 20 years, win or lose, rain or shine. It's about priorities thug.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 13, 2017)

Hang in there, M6. And remember, at least y'all scored on Clemson. Unlike that other big-time school, that played against Clemson the week before.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It's about priorities thug.



And Beautiful BACKSTRAPS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Hang in there, M6. And remember, at least y'all scored on Clemson. Unlike that other big-time school, that played against Clemson the week before.



In their defense, Ohio State did have the youngest team in all of NCAA ball this year. That's all I'm gonna say about that too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2017)

123456


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I haven't missed a Saturday hunt when the Dawg were playing in 20 years, win or lose, rain or shine. It's about priorities thug.



I also knew a guy who considered camp his stand.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 23, 2017)

How 'Bout Them Clemson Tigers! 

Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to bump such a painful reminder to our Bama bro.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2017)

6 has never been this quiet not sure if it's the bama loss or he's in his left  coast slump over the election.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 23, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> 6 has never been this quiet not sure if it's the bama loss or he's in his left  coast slump over the election.



Maybe he's hard at work compiling us some more Bama stats or something?


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2017)

He's all about #notmync's


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe he's hard at work compiling us some more Bama stats or something?





He's probably slaying those rainbow stripers


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> How 'Bout Them Clemson Tigers!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to bump such a painful reminder to our Bama bro.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey 6... I found some more stats for you to look over.


----------



## weathermantrey (Jan 26, 2017)

bump for matthew6...


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2017)

With that many number 1 recruiting classes in a row, there has to be a coaching problem.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

Matt done gone and went all ODR on us.  Talk, talk, talk, talk, lose, POOF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Matt done gone and went all ODR on us.  Talk, talk, talk, talk, lose, POOF!!!!!!!!!



He's all about the "numbers". I wonder what the pre and post game post count "numbers" are.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

riprap said:


> He's all about the "numbers". I wonder what the pre and post game post count "numbers" are.



He's posted some in the Go Dawgs threads and the political forum, but he's steering clear of the Bama threads.

Post count is WAAAAY down, though.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2017)

He done sulled up like a possum.Typical Bama fan,run that mouth all year but when they lose they disappear.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 28, 2017)

M6 lives out in Wackyfornia now. No telling what the dude's up to out there. I know one thing, bet he stands out like a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored in a punch bowl riding around town with that coon tail on his antenna and big ol' Roll Tide tag on the front of his Porsche.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2017)

Last I heard he was working on several projects that he is very passionate about. First one being Inclusion for all of California. Second being cleaner water in San Fran for all not just the 1%. He's organizing marches around all of San Fran guberment building in protest of Trump and the wall!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 28, 2017)

Flags have been furled  up,tags and stickers have been ripped of their vehicles  and bama garb has been chucked in the closet and shoved under the bed............Sore loosers!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2017)

Bama assistant coaches packing bags.


----------



## riprap (Jan 29, 2017)

Man...I hope they don't make it two in a row.

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/01/29/alabama-football-staffer-charged-with-dui/


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 29, 2017)

riprap said:


> Man...I hope they don't make it two in a row.
> 
> http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/01/29/alabama-football-staffer-charged-with-dui/



How could Lane Kiffin let something like this happen?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2017)

Saban and the mayor will be having a meeting early tomorrow. T town po po ain't supposed to be arresting players or coaches.......


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2017)

riprap said:


> Man...I hope they don't make it two in a row.
> 
> http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2017/01/29/alabama-football-staffer-charged-with-dui/



Sarkisian making pill poppin and drunk driving great again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 30, 2017)

congrats clemson. daily dawgsux


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> congrats clemson. daily dawgsux



Still waiting for your post-game statistical analysis. Specifically, I want to here why your pre-game statistical analysis failed so miserably.

What went wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Go Dawgs dragging Clemson bandwagon bait around looking for bottom feeding catfish..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs dragging Clemson bandwagon bait around looking for bottom feeding catfish..



He knew it all along.......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 14, 2020)

did 6 go to feed the hogs?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 14, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> did 6 go to feed the hogs?


He was banned


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 15, 2020)

Gone too soon


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gone too soon


Gone but not forgotten!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 15, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Gone but not forgotten!!!!!


  ^this^...


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2020)

1980 was a great year for him and every non UGA fanbase. It started the greatest decade in history. Everybody loved sports and each other.  Bama was in the toilet.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 15, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gone too soon





John Cooper said:


> Gone but not forgotten!!!!!


YEP!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 15, 2020)

Thuuuuuuug!!!!!!!???????



Come back Thuuuuuuug!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2020)

I talked to M6 yesterday. Says he's been very busy lately protesting out in California. He sent me this pic of himself out protesting. Wanted me to share it with y'all. Said he misses all of us, and loves all of us dearly!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 15, 2020)

at least he didnt fall in


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2020)

I wish I was as good with numbers as he was. A count of how many days, hours, minutes, seconds of his banning would be awesome


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2020)

6 is a legend! Hope the midget thug is doing well!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 15, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> 6 is a legend! Hope the midget thug is doing well!



He's still around....


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's still around....


No way he’s been banned.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> No way he’s been banned.



?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2020)

I miss the little guy!!!!!

6 if you see this call me, you still owe me lunch!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I talked to M6 yesterday. Says he's been very busy lately protesting out in California. He sent me this pic of himself out protesting. Wanted me to share it with y'all. Said he misses all of us, and loves all of us dearly!
> View attachment 1022029


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 16, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> No way he’s been banned.



I have felt a disturbance in the Force. The Dark Side is strong in that one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I talked to M6 yesterday. Says he's been very busy lately protesting out in California. He sent me this pic of himself out protesting. Wanted me to share it with y'all. Said he misses all of us, and loves all of us dearly!
> View attachment 1022029


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> I talked to M6 yesterday. Says he's been very busy lately protesting out in California. He sent me this pic of himself out protesting. Wanted me to share it with y'all. Said he misses all of us, and loves all of us dearly!
> View attachment 1022029




Some we are glad they are banned others we wish was still here!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> I have felt a disturbance in the Force. The Dark Side is strong in that one.


He can't help it, he is just to high-strung!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 17, 2020)

riprap said:


> 1980 was a great year for him and every non UGA fanbase. It started the greatest decade in history. Everybody loved sports and each other.  Bama was in the toilet.


From 1980 until 1990, Georgie won 93 games and Bama won 92. Some decades are the greatest for certain fan bases and the toilet for others. That says a lot


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 17, 2020)

Did 6 really get banned? If so, for what?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Did 6 really get banned? If so, for what?


Yea he did.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Did 6 really get banned? If so, for what?


The stress was more than he could bare!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 18, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> The stress was more than he could bare!!!!!



He was no Daisy, no Daisy a'tall.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> He was no Daisy, no Daisy a'tall.


But he was a huckle berry for sure!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 19, 2020)

Lol
What happened?
I see he has been gone for awhile just don't remember him getting banned?


----------



## bullgator (Jun 19, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol
> What happened?
> I see he has been gone for awhile just don't remember him getting banned?


He claimed Ohio State could beat a Kirby Smart Georgia team......


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jun 19, 2020)

Buckys get a shot real soon.
Not a good record against SEC as you know.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 20, 2020)

Twiggbuster said:


> Buckys get a shot real soon.
> Not a good record against SEC as you know.


I know what I saw the last time OSU hooked up with the best the sec had to offer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 20, 2020)

bullgator said:


> He claimed Ohio State could beat a Kirby Smart Georgia team......


Had the pups held up their end of the bargain last year thats exactly what we all would have seen!!!lol

Hopefully they can meet in the playoffs this year since the pups have an all world qb once again.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 20, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Had the pups held up their end of the bargain last year thats exactly what we all would have seen!!!lol
> 
> Hopefully they can meet in the playoffs this year since the pups have an all world qb once again.


Nah, UF gonna ruin your date with them dawgs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 20, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Nah, UF gonna ruin your date with them dawgs.


Won't surprise me as the Gators keep improving.


----------



## antharper (Jun 20, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Nah, UF gonna ruin your date with them dawgs.


They are sure due ?


----------



## bullgator (Jun 20, 2020)

antharper said:


> They are sure due ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2020)

Swamp cabbage has spoiled again...


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2020)

Now back on topic!!!!!!

Sure wish 6 would get with me about that lunch he owes me, dang I am hungry!!!!!


----------

